# Home Networking Option



## jaquade (Dec 7, 2003)

You should be able to push a program from one Tivo to another., instead of
having to go to the receiving Tivo and pull the program. I would
also like to be able to delete programs on a diferent Tivo.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Heh, you and everyone else. These are two of the most requested features.


----------

